# Suche Nachfolger für meine Corsair H110i



## vfxworld (1. Juli 2021)

Hi,

da meine H110i von Corsair nun aufs sechste Jahr zugeht, würde ich diese gerne langsam aber sicher austauschen für ein gleichwertiges Produkt. Nun versuche ich mich ein wenig einzulesen und weiß nicht, was ich nehmen soll. Ich hätte gerne etwas mit Asetec Pumpe, da ich die bei der H110i gut runterregeln kann, sie leise und trotzdem leistungsstark genug ist. Dazu möchte ich gerne etwas dezentes haben. Die Lüfter spielen keine Rolle, da ich weiterhin meine eLoops verwenden werde.

Angeschaut habe ich mir bisher:
Arctic Freezer II: Mir gefällt das Aussehen einfach nicht.
Alphacool Eisbär (Aurora): Wäre ganz ok, aber die Pumpe ist wohl recht laut und lässt sich nicht runterregeln, dazu ist die Performance wohl nicht die beste.
NZXT Kraken X63: Soll wohl recht laut sein.
Corsair ICUE H100i RGB Pro XT: Pumpe soll laut sein bzw. ein unschönes Geräusch von sich geben.

Nun bin ich auf die Silent Loop 2 von bequiet gestoßen, lese aber auch unterschiedliche Bewertungen was die Lautstärke angeht.

Gekühlt soll übrigens ein i7 5960x werden.

Über jedwede Entscheidungshilfe wäre ich froh!

Edit: Luftkühlung kommt leider eher nicht in Frage, da ich noch nichts gefunden habe, was mit dem x99 Board und den Corsair Dominator zusammenpasst (RAM ist auf beiden Seiten des CPU Sockels).


----------



## micha30111 (1. Juli 2021)

Moinsen,

ich empfinde die Alphacool Eisbär Aurora ( ich habe die 360er ) nicht als wirklich laut. Bei mir  kühlt sie einen Ryzen 3900X in einem Lian Li O11 XL mit einer 3090 Grafikarte und angepasster Lüfterkurve im Idle auf etwa 48 -50 und unter Last ( rendern/gaming/streamen) auf etwa 70 Grad. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich vielleicht jetzt auch nicht so anfällig für Lautstärke bin und fast immer Kopfhörer trage.

Viele Grüße,

Micha


----------



## matti30 (1. Juli 2021)

wer erzählt, dass bei der Aurora die Pumpe nicht geregelt werden kann? 
Die kann sogar offiziell bis auf 7V gedrosselt werden. Weiterer Vorteil der Aurora, Radiator auch aus Kupfer. Einzig die Lüfter, da musst schauen, ob die dich zufrieden stellen.


----------



## vfxworld (1. Juli 2021)

Also das hört sich eigentlich ganz gut an, vor allem wenn die Pumpe doch regelbar ist. Weiß gerade nicht, wo ich das gelesen habe, evlt. verwechsel ich es auch. Generell wäre die Eisbär dank des Kupferradiator mein favorit. Hattet ihr Probleme bei der Montage?


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2021)

matti30 schrieb:


> wer erzählt, dass bei der Aurora die Pumpe nicht geregelt werden kann?
> Die kann sogar offiziell bis auf 7V gedrosselt werden.


Das stimmt, aber bei einer Pumpe, die ehe lautlos ist, muss nichts geregelt werden.
Hatte die Pumpe im Testbetrieb in der Hand und konnte weder eine Vibration spüren, noch was hören. Ich musste sogar seitlich reinschauen um sehen zu können, ob sie überhaupt läuft. Die AIO wurde dann auch in einem Rechner von uns verbaut und die Pumpe war weiterhin nicht raus zu hören.

Die Lüfter davon lassen sich leider nicht so stark runterregeln und fallen daher nicht ganz so leise aus. Bei der neuen Pro Variante sind nun aber andere Lüfter verbaut, die sogar auf 0 RPM gesetzt werden können. Bei der Aurora war es zumindest bei der, der wir hier hatten so, das 120er Lüfter nur bis 850 U/min ging und 140er Lüfter bis 450 U/min.

Ob das noch so ist, einfach mal in die Produktionsbeschreibung reinschauen, da sich da immer im Nachhinein was ändern kann.

Bitte auch nicht mit der alten Vorgänger AIO ohne Aurora verwechseln, denn diese musste damit sie leiser wurde auf 7v heruntergeregelt werden. Die Aurora Variante bringt nicht nur eine leisere Pumpe mit und ein Radiator aus Kupfer, sondern auch 13/8er Schläuche, die keine Weichmacher enthalten und auch kein Knickschutz als Federn mehr benötigen. Der Schlauch ist so starr, wie man es normalerweise von 16/10er Schlauch her kennt und kann daher auch nicht mehr abknicken.


----------



## matti30 (1. Juli 2021)

naja, auf voller Lautstärke hör ich die schon. Aber da ist ja jeder anders empfindlich. 
Lüfter hab ich gegen 2 gescheite getauscht und die hör ich nur unter Volllast.


----------



## vfxworld (1. Juli 2021)

Wie gesagt, Lüfter sind eh egal, da ich zwei eLoops habe, die auf meiner H110i gut funktionieren und leise sind. Die werde ich dann eh weiterverwenden.

Mittlerweile stehe ich zwischen der Eisbär Aurora und der Silent Loop 2. Allerdings hab ich nun gesehen, dass EKWB auch AiOs haben, hat jemand damit Erfahrung? Wird aber wahrscheinlich die Eisbär werden.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2021)

@matti30
Und du hast die Aurora mit D-RGB verbaut? Denn das ist jetzt etwas komisch.
Denn wie bereits geschrieben, hatte ich sie zum Testen einfach an einem Lüfteranschluss bei mir angeschlossen und mit der Pumpe in der Hand habe ich nichts hören können.

Der Vorgänger ohne RGBs, soll da etwas hörbar gewesen sein.

Ich spreche jetzt auch nur von der Pumpe, denn die Lüfter sind immer ab einer bestimmte Drehzahl hörbar und die habe ich natürlich im eingebautem Zustand schon selbst mit min. Drehzahl raushören können.


----------



## matti30 (1. Juli 2021)

ist das die neue? Die mit D-RGB?
Nee, die normale Aurora hab ich.
Ich bin da extrem empfindlich, was Pumpengeräusche angeht. Hab so nen silentfetisch.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2021)

matti30 schrieb:


> Ich bin da extrem empfindlich, was Pumpengeräusche angeht. Hab so nen silentfetisch.


Mein Rechner ist so aufgebaut, das dieser selbst unter Last lautlos ist und daran hatte ich die Pumpe zum Test angeschlossen. Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich nichts hören können und das hat nichts mit Empfindlichkeit was zu tun, da leiser als lautlos nicht mehr geht.



matti30 schrieb:


> Nee, die normale Aurora hab ich.


Aurora ist immer mit D-RGB (Pumpe + Lüfter), die Vorgänger ist keine Aurora und hat auch keine RGB-Lüfter.
Auch der ganze Aufbau ändert sich.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bitte auch nicht mit der alten Vorgänger AIO ohne Aurora verwechseln, denn diese musste damit sie leiser wurde auf 7v heruntergeregelt werden.


----------



## vfxworld (2. Juli 2021)

So, nach einem Tag mehr Bedenkzeit, wird es wohl die Eisbär Aurora. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. 

Noch eine Frage, die Halterung soll ja geklebt werden, wie ich bereits gesehen habe. Ist das nötig? Würde ungern was hinten aufs MB kleben. Kann ich evtl die Halterung von der H110i weiterverwenden?


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juli 2021)

Das ist nur damit die Backplate mit der Montage bis die Schrauben gesetzt sind dran festhält. Wenn du jemand hast, der dir die Backplate festhält kannst es auch ohne festkleben machen. Ist daher nur eine Montageerleichterung, falls du es alleine verbauen wirst.


vfxworld schrieb:


> Kann ich evtl die Halterung von der H110i weiterverwenden?


Keine Ahnung, kenne die Montagevorrichtung von der anderen AIO nicht. Würde ich aber nicht machen, da jeder Hersteller die Montage des Kühlers auf die eigene AIO abstimmt und nur dann eine optimale Montage und Funktion gewährleistet werden kann. Später sitzt der Kühler nicht richtig darauf und dann wunderst du dich wieso die Temperaturen nicht gut ausfallen.


----------

